# PIN und PUK vergessen/verlegt



## voelzi (17. Januar 2005)

Weiß jemand ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, eine SIM-Karte (CallYa) ohne PUK entsperren zu lassen. Ich habe meine PIN vergessen und die PUK verlegt. 
Alternativ würde es auch helfen, wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die gespeicherten Telefonnummern auszulesen.

Vielleicht hat jemand ja eine Idee.

Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Januar 2005)

moin


Da wirst du wohl in einen entsprechenden Handyladne gehen müssen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

